# مشكلة مع روتر 3com 3CRWDR101A-75 الفيروول فى الروتر لما بيكون على اعلى حماية النت



## ahmed83 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكلة مع روتر 3com 3CRWDR101A-75 الفيروول فى الروتر لما بيكون على اعلى حماية 
لما اتصفح المواقع او ابحث بالصور فى جوجل الصور لا تظهر ؟ وكلك صور الفديو فى موقع اليوتيوب ؟
بس البورتات بتبقى مخفية
وعلى الحماية المتوسطة النت بيبقى سريع و البورتات فى الروتر ظهرة بس مقفله وكان الفيروول لا يعمل
وانا عاوز اعرف هل طبيعى على اعلى حماية للفيروول مع الروتر دة يعمل مشاكل ؟ ولية احينا واحينا لا ؟


----------

